# Home made Velodyne mic-5 system?



## fsrenduro (Sep 16, 2008)

Would it be possible to buy 5 ecm8000's and a mixer with an appropriate number of mic inputs and have a version of Velodyne's mic-5 eq system to use with an SMS-1? Or is the preamp that is part of the mic-5 system unique in some way?

Just curious if anyone knows.


----------

